# Are these antibody numbers good?



## roxy22 (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't even know what they mean, but here are my results. Are they good? Thanks!

THYROPEROXIDASE AB
2.9 IU/ml
Reference range: <9.0

THYROGLOBULIN AB
21 IU/mL

Reference range: <116
(NOTE)
If thyroglobulin antibody measurement is performed
to assess the reliability of the thyroglobulin assay
for thyroid cancer patient follow-up, a thyroglobulin
antibody result =/>22 IU/mL may result in falsely

My earlier results were: TSH: 3.47, Free T3: 3.3, Free T4: 0.8
decreased thyroglobulin values.
The thyroglobulin antibody testing method is an
electrochemiluminescence assay manufactured by
Roche Diagnostics Inc. and performed on the
Modular or Cobas system.

Values obtained from different assay methods
or kits may be different and cannot be used
interchangeably.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

roxy22 said:


> I don't even know what they mean, but here are my results. Are they good? Thanks!
> 
> THYROPEROXIDASE AB
> 2.9 IU/ml
> ...


Well................as you probably already know, you should not have evidence of either one.

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? It may be a good idea.

Also, would you perchance be able to include the ranges alongside the results of your lab tests (TSH, FT3 and FT4) as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## roxy22 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you!! Here are the ranges: my Free T3 was 3.3 (normal 2.8-5.3), Free T4 was 0.8 (normal was 0.7 to 1.9) TSH was 3.47 (0.4 to 4.7)


----------



## roxy22 (Sep 17, 2012)

I assumed if it was under the reference range it was normal??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

roxy22 said:


> Thank you!! Here are the ranges: my Free T3 was 3.3 (normal 2.8-5.3), Free T4 was 0.8 (normal was 0.7 to 1.9) TSH was 3.47 (0.4 to 4.7)


Frees are way low even though they are in range. 4.05 would be about mid-range for the FREE T3 and that means you have to feel like a slug.

Most of us need to have our FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by the lab and our TSH @ 1.0 or lower.

You are a candidate for thyroxine replacement. It will be your job unfortantely to find a doctor who agrees.

If not for the ranges, I couldn't have seen that so thank you. Others will chime in, of course.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## roxy22 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, I do feel like a big fat slug these days, you hit the nail on the head. Thank you for your expertise! I google this stuff and I just don't understand it, so I thank you for your knowledge! I'm also getting my Vitamin D checked, but no results yet.


----------



## lillia (Apr 24, 2012)

Your antibody numbers look good to me! for reference my TPO ab number was 3200 and my thyroglobulin ab was about 420, while these numbers are more extreme than most you will see, these are consistent with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. However I would listen to Andros regarding your TSH and free T4 values. It would also be wise to retest your anitbody levels in the future, just in case.


----------



## roxy22 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for your input!!


----------

